# electric atv



## dscheckman (Apr 20, 2008)

Hello All, I'm looking for any info on building an electric all terrain vehicle. I've been considering various options. Converting an amphibious 6x6, building from scratch, converting a 4 wheeler. I need 4 (or 6)wheel drive , lots of torque and maneuverability, not concerned with high speeds, ability to travel in very wet areas, lots of flotation to decrease erosion. I'm particularly interested in seeing what other folks have done , plans that might be available, technical advice on drivetrains. I've seen some commercial electric atv's that are available (gorilla etc) and they don't give much tech info. I live in a rural area , have a bit of excess electricity from a small hydro system I built that I can use to charge batteries for this project. Thanks for any help or advice.
David Scheckman
Vermont


----------



## elevatorguy (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi David,
I completed a electric ATV last year, although mine was not a 4wd. You will need a bit more power for 4wd and with no chain drive, coupling and gear ratios may get tricky. I am sure it can be done. The Gorilla is a good example of what can be done but I built mine for a fraction of what they cost.
Check out http://www.evalbum.com/ for some ideas.
the below link is the one I put together.
Jerry

http://www.austinev.org/evalbum/preview.php?vid=1174


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi David,
I know you've seen my AMPhibian info so you probably know I've done all the research. I too used the Gorilla specs as a starting point. If you're still looking for a motor check out Jim Husted from www.hitorqueelectric.com
I got my 7.5 inch Yale from him for $500 plus shipping, completely rebuilt.


----------



## dscheckman (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks, Yes, I'm watching your project carefully and am grateful for your blog and postings as I'm learning a lot from them. I've been in touch with Jim and will be following up with him as I gather more info.
Thanks again,
David


----------



## helixev (Nov 7, 2007)

I am also planning on doing an ATV conversion hopefully this summer.
I haven't really looked at components yet and I don't have the vehicle either  but I think I am aiming for a 4x4, will keep in touch if I do and will document it on my site www.helixev.com


----------

